

Of Mice and Men (Douglas Engelbart) - bhaumik
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/of-mice-and-men/

======
jessaustin
I know it's a classic book title, but TFA's title seems obnoxiously sexist,
given the content. Otherwise a nice piece. I like how _99% Invisible_ has a
comprehensive page with all the main points of its reporting, but then the
audio goes into more details.

